# dwarf caiman / croc owners



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

hi guys i have a young caiman and i am currnetly in the process of redoing her tank i have just got a 8ft x 2ft x 2ft tank to last her a few years ( this will by no means be perminant accomadation) just wondering if you guys could post some pics of your set ups so i could get a few ideas : victory:

i would love to see some set up pics if you guys wouldnt mind :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

very nice


----------

